# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Thuisbevallingen moeten blijven bestaan

## Leontien

Op Kraamsupportonline.nl stond dit bericht:

Gynaecologen en verloskundigen moeten zich niet opstellen als tegenstanders, maar zich juist samen sterk maken voor behoud van het 'unieke' systeem van thuisbevallen.

Een commissie heeft kortgeleden geadviseerd zwangere vrouwen sneller onder medisch toezicht te stellen van gynaecologen, zeker als er van tevoren risico's worden vastgesteld voor de gezondheid van moeder en kind. Veel deskundigen denken dat thuisbevallen hierdoor in de toekomst veel moeilijker zal worden.

Het aantal thuisbevallingen neemt volgens haar steeds verder af. Vijftig jaar geleden lag het nog op 70 procent; nu is het gezakt tot 30. Tegelijkertijd wordt er in het ziekenhuis steeds vaker medisch ingegrepen bij geboortes. Bij een derde van de gevallen wordt de bevalling ingeleid, 10 procent van de vrouwen krijgt een ruggenprik tegen de pijn en 10 procent van de bevallingen gebeurt met een vacuüm- of tangverlossing.

Buitendijk stelt dat de kwaliteit van de thuisbevallingen, onder begeleiding van verloskundigen, goed is. Van de 1700 baby's die per jaar vlak voor, tijdens, of vlak na de bevalling overlijden, is de bevalling slechts in 3.5 procent van de gevallen begonnen bij de verloskundige, zei ze.

*Wat vind jij hiervan? Vind je thuisbevallingen een goede zaak of moeten vrouwen in het ziekenhuis bevallen?*

Bron: kraamsupportonline.nl

----------


## Sylvia93

Helemaal mee eens!

Vind dat vrouwen de keuze moeten blijven hebben om thuis te bevallen, veel vrouwen voelen zich een stuk prettiger thuis!

----------


## gossie

Ik ben het helemaal eens dat vrouwen ook thuis kunnen bevallen. En ook die keuze kunnen maken. Wat als ze ergens ver buiten de stad wonen?! De verloskundige moet ook op weg naar het [t]huis kunnen vinden. We zitten al in een maatschappij van allerlei controles. Thuis bevallen is misschien ook natuurlijker.! Niet verschillende apparaten aan je bed., tenzij het nodig is. Dan wel ziekenhuis, als dat mogelijk is en kan.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben het er helemaal mee eens dat vrouwen moeten kunnen kiezen of ze thuis willen bevallen of in het ziekenhuis!

----------


## Fieranda

mijn keus is zowel bij mijn 1ste als bij de tweeling zeieknhuis geweest
ik moest er niet aan denken om thuis te moeten bevallen
bij de tweeling kon het sowieso niet omdat die met een keizersnee ter wereld zijn gekomen
maar zou ik weer zwanger raken dan zou ik ook deze keer weer voor het zh kiezen
maar er zijn vast genoeg mensen die thuis willen bevallen en die moeten ook de keus hebben
al vind i kwel dat als er ook maar enige risico is en dat wordt van te voren aan gegeven dat de vrouw wel naar het zh moet.
maar ieder moet wel de keus houden 
gelukkig had ik die toen ook 
ik zou het thuis absoluut niet prettig gevonden hebben. lawaai om je heen.. buren die zouden kunnen horen en dat soort dingen...

----------


## bobbertje

laten de vrouwen maar gewoon poliklinisch bevallen. waar die dwaze romantiek vandaan komt, ik snap er niets van.
na overal om mij heen probleembevallingen te zien, was ik als de dood toen mijn schoondochter ook zo nodig thuis wilde bevallen, mijn ergste vrees kwam uit. gelukkig is alles goed gekomen, maar wel in het ziekenhuis. daar was alles bij de hand. Wij zijn gezegend met een artsenmaatschap, zij doen geen bevallingen meer. iedereen weet dat van te voren.je hoort ook geen gezeur. mijn schoondochter mag bij een volgende bevalling niet meer thuis blijven, ik hoop dat ze zich er aan houdt.

----------


## dotito

Ik ben er persoonlijk niet zo voor,vind dat je in de kliniek alles bij de hand hebt als er iets fout gaat.Ik heb nl een heel moeilijke bevalling gehad,bij mij zou dat zeker niet evident zijn geweest om thuis te bevallen.
Maar ik vind wel dat het moet blijven bestaan,voor de mensen die er wel voorkeur voor hebben.

Do

----------


## ikke64

Thuis bevallen is iets typische nederlands. In primetieve culturen gaan ze de rimboe in en gecifiliseerde culturen zie je veel ziekenhuis bevallingen. Normaal kun je gewwon thuis bevallen, zonder medische indicatie. Het is namelijk geen ziekte!!! Onze eerste is op indicatie in het ziekenhuis bevallen. Dit verdiende geen schoonheids prijs maar alles is goed gegaan. Voor de tweede ook voor een poliklinische bevalling gekozen maar met eigen verloskundige. Alleen het pakte anders uit. Zoon lief is thuis bevallen, waar we dus totaal niet op waren ingesteld. Maar dit was zo mooi dat we voor de derde bewust gekoaen hebben voor een thuis bevalling. Kortom beval waar, indien dit mogelijk is, waar de ouders zich het prettigs voelen. De rest komt dan vanzelf.

Gr Ikke

----------

